# can nissan monitor my miles



## skaltima09 (May 16, 2009)

does anybody know if nissan can monitor my miles via a gps system?
I know they keep track of miles when you service at the dealer.
i have a new altima 09


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Um. . . NO. 

Just when you bring it in for service at a dealer and you get warranty work done.


----------

